# Style vs. Code Level hacks - why some things haven't changed yet.



## Michael Morris (Feb 29, 2004)

Heyo all.  I'm hoping you're all getting used to the new layout.  I'm doing what I can when I can to improve it.  Some changes will be slow in coming or may never come because they require changes to the code.  Indeed, more than a few of the suggested changes are code level in nature.  Using a list P-kitty was kind enough to assemble for me I'm going to go over these one at a time.

My list (I'll add to it as I go along):

[h3]1. Change unread threads so they aren't bold.[/h3]

This is code level, and I'm not sure where to look for this change.  I'm hoping to find it in the postbit_legacy, forum_view or thread_view templates but if it isn't there I may be stuck.  One thing is certain though - this particular change *won't* be easy.

[h3]2. Create greater color contrast in the read/unread envelope icons. Maybe lighter yellow/darker gray?[/h3]

This is relatively simple, and I will get to it when I can find the time.

[h3]3. Add back in the cool "attention" post icon.[/h3]

I reinstalled it, but it's not showing up on my list of posticons (note - this is a mod/admin only post icon so it won't show up on the list below).

[h3]4. Make pop-up text only appear when the words are hovered over, not the entire cell.[/h3]

It may take awhile to figure this one out, cause again this is nested pretty deeply in the new templates 

[h3]5. On thread listings in forums, move thread starters' names so that they aren't underneath the thread title. Where did they use to be?[/h3]

In their own colum.  This again is a template issue that may take awhile to solve.

[h3]6. Replace smilies with ones that don't look undead.[/h3]

Done, though the yahoo/cheetachat smilies aren't any better received.  For the record *I* like them, but I'll go ahead and go back to the originals before I head out tonight.

[h3]7. Remove the post icon from the "last post" cell when viewing the forum summary.[/h3]

Another template issue, and I'm not sure this one would be worth the hassle of solving because removing it would require a major rework of how the tables are laid out.

[h3]8. If possible, make the post icons that appear when replying into a "collapsible" section, so you don't have to see them if you don't want to. These are only really important when starting a new thread, not when replying to one.[/h3]

This one isn't possible without rewriting the code itself, something I'm not qualified to attempt at present.

[h3]9. In the left hand column, reduce the font size of peoples' user names.[/h3]

That one at least was easy to do.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 29, 2004)

> On thread listings in forums, move thread starters' names so that they aren't underneath the thread title. Where did they use to be?




That one might have been from me, but I didn't ask where they used to be. I'd still prefer thread starters names in their own columns because it makes it quicker to sort by, but that also sounds like something fairly annoying to go about changing in the code.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 29, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Done, though the yahoo/cheetachat smilies aren't any better received.  For the record *I* like them, but I'll go ahead and go back to the originals before I head out tonight.



I kind of like the large assortment of smileys they have on Nutkinland, like the "I'm with Stupid" one and some other more sarcastic/violent ones.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 3, 2004)

Michael Morris -  Slave to the Admiral said:
			
		

> [h3]1. Change unread threads so they aren't bold.[/h3]



This one doesn't bug me so much.



			
				Michael Morris - Truckin' and Codin' said:
			
		

> [h3]2. Create greater color contrast in the read/unread envelope icons. Maybe lighter yellow/darker gray?[/h3]
> 
> This is relatively simple, and I will get to it when I can find the time.



Groovy.  I'll be glad to see it.



			
				Michael Morris - Hardest Working man on EN World said:
			
		

> [h3]3. Add back in the cool "attention" post icon.[/h3]
> 
> I reinstalled it, but it's not showing up on my list of posticons (note - this is a mod/admin only post icon so it won't show up on the list below).



No big deal for me.



			
				Michael Morris - Catering to many whims said:
			
		

> [h3]4. Make pop-up text only appear when the words are hovered over, not the entire cell.[/h3]



Oh, please!  This one bugs me more than anything.




			
				Michael Morris - Selfless Coder said:
			
		

> [h3]5. On thread listings in forums, move thread starters' names so that they aren't underneath the thread title. Where did they use to be?[/h3]




This one will take some getting used to, but really it isn't too much of a distraction for me.



			
				Michael Morris - Man with Much on his plate said:
			
		

> [h3]6. Replace smilies with ones that don't look undead.[/h3]



To me, this seems a low priority. It doesn't affect how I read the boards at all, really.  I usually skim over smilies without so much as a second thought.



			
				Michael Morris - Taker of Many for the Team said:
			
		

> [h3]7. Remove the post icon from the "last post" cell when viewing the forum summary.[/h3]
> 
> Another template issue, and I'm not sure this one would be worth the hassle of solving because removing it would require a major rework of how the tables are laid out.



Agreed.



			
				Michael Morris - Avatar of Charity for putting up with this said:
			
		

> [h3]8. If possible, make the post icons that appear when replying into a "collapsible" section, so you don't have to see them if you don't want to. These are only really important when starting a new thread, not when replying to one.[/h3]
> 
> This one isn't possible without rewriting the code itself, something I'm not qualified to attempt at present.



No skin off my nose.



			
				Michael Morris - Grantor of numerous nit-picky requests said:
			
		

> [h3]9. In the left hand column, reduce the font size of peoples' user names.[/h3]
> 
> That one at least was easy to do.



Groovy, and thanks!

I'd like to beg/plead/grovel for a return of Electric Blue 2.  I REALLY miss that and it sucks because I only "discovered" it about 2 weeks before the change.  Oh, and a Scarred Lands Post Icon would be very cool, but I understand that there are _much_ bigger fish to fry at the moment.

Mostly, Michael, I want to thank you for doing so much work for EN World.  I'm certain you are being blasted left and right with requests and people who may even be complaining.  I just want you to know that I, and I feel a majority of ENWorlders do appreciate all the hard work you are doing, even if we don't say it very much.  Keep on Truckin'!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 3, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> [h3]1. Change unread threads so they aren't bold.[/h3]
> 
> This is code level, and I'm not sure where to look for this change.  I'm hoping to find it in the postbit_legacy, forum_view or thread_view templates but if it isn't there I may be stuck.  One thing is certain though - this particular change *won't* be easy...




Hi Michael,

Actually you *can* do this one easily with CSS!

If you add the following definition to the CSS file


```
.alt1Active strong
{
        font-weight:normal;
}
```

if will turn all the bold threads in the listing to normal.

The .alt1Active class appears to be the one which is assigned to the thread title column, and the space before the strong keyword means that it looks for the strong markup tag within elements with that class. This is the HTML code that has been used to embolden the unread items of course.

It will take you about 30 seconds to try it out, but I'm pretty sure that it will solve the problem nicely.

Regards,


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 3, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> [h3]4. Make pop-up text only appear when the words are hovered over, not the entire cell.[/h3]
> 
> It may take awhile to figure this one out, cause again this is nested pretty deeply in the new templates




On an HTML level clearly the PHP is assigning a title="stuff..." attribute to the TD cell tag instead of the A tag.

Would it be worth doing a quick search amongst the files for "title=" within TD tags, finding what code is there and placing the "title='code' " at the end of the A tag definition?

I know how I'd seek a fix in other bulletin board software but I've not seen the vBulletin code, so I appreciate that this is probably an overly simplistic suggestion. I'd be interested to help though, and if you were prepared to send me copies of the relevant PHP pages I'd willingly cast an eye across them to see if I can quickly spot anything useful.

Regards,


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 3, 2004)

i know this is petty, but can you make the thread posticons alphabetical?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 3, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> Actually you *can* do this one easily with CSS!
> 
> If you add the following definition to the CSS file




That was my first thought - but the CSS isn't adding the bold tag - it's the code itself.  I'll find it - just give me time.  I'm taking a 15 minute breather to let you guys know I'm still alive - I just drove from NJ to Iowa in 20 hours and I still have 3 hours to go to reach Des Moines (Hi Bynw!)


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 3, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> Actually you *can* do this one easily with CSS!
> 
> ,



nooooooooooooooooooo

Leave that. I LOVE that new feature.
I like unread threads being bold!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 3, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That was my first thought - but the CSS isn't adding the bold tag - it's the code itself.  I'll find it - just give me time.  I'm taking a 15 minute breather to let you guys know I'm still alive - I just drove from NJ to Iowa in 20 hours and I still have 3 hours to go to reach Des Moines (Hi Bynw!)




I know that the code is adding the bold tag (actually the STRONG tag), BUT, and this is the clever bit, the CSS fragment I provided above *overrides* the boldness!

So you don't have to change the code at all!

Put that CSS fragment into the CSS and you will see the bold disappear (I've tested it on IE6 and a couple of Mozilla versions and Firebird0.7/Firefox0.8 and so far its worked on all of them).

No code changes required! Don't bother with time looking in the code!

Cheers


----------



## Zappo (Mar 4, 2004)

I dig the  smiley and I don't want it to go away.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 9, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I know that the code is adding the bold tag (actually the STRONG tag), BUT, and this is the clever bit, the CSS fragment I provided above *overrides* the boldness!
> 
> So you don't have to change the code at all!
> 
> ...




Ok, let's see


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 9, 2004)

Give PS a hand - it worked


----------



## Staffan (Mar 10, 2004)

But I *liked* having unread threads being bold... looked so much more... friendly.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 10, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Give PS a hand - it worked




Cheers!

(I love working with CSS!)


----------



## Gez (Mar 11, 2004)

What about a little request or two? 

It's about polls. I've two wishes about them.
The first is for a change in the display of the columns, which I would find more practical -- especially for long polls with more than 6 options.
I want the options to be aligned to the right, with the numbers and percentage beside them, and the bars in the rightest column.

The second, which I don't know if it is possible, is for poll percentages to be number of votes in an option/number of people who voted*100. Not number of votes in an option/number of votes*100. For single-choice polls, it don't change anything, but for multiple-choice polls, it would be light and day! The percentage would at least finally be meaningful. (Because for now, if you make a multiple choice poll asking people whether A: They breathe B: Their heart beat, you would end up with 50% of people not breathing and 50% of people without a working heart.)

Since a little pic is better than a long, clumsy rant, here's an illustration of what I mean, based on an actual example.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 12, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Heyo all. (snip)




If you need any help with hacking the PHP code e-mail me at psionicist ....... at ...... home ...... dot...... se


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 12, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> If you need any help with hacking the PHP code e-mail me at psionicist ....... at ...... home ...... dot...... se




I wouldn't hold your breath though. I've not even had a response to my offers, not even a "no thanks".


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 14, 2004)

Guys, talk at Russ.  I have some ideas for hacks but the first thing you'll need is a copy of the program itself and he needs to be the one give you the keys to do that download   I'd enjoy the help though.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 16, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> But I *liked* having unread threads being bold... looked so much more... friendly.




I'm trying to recall if the accessibility style sheets are additive or not.  If they are, you could pretty easily create one that restores the bolding for you.  Anyone know off the top of your head?

 . . . . . . . -- Eric

PS -- I have confirmed that this does work.  No guarantees that it won't cause some oddities on other sites, but I wouldn't expect it to.  Basically, to "undo" the bolding change on your machine, you create a text file named whatever.css with the following code: 
	
	



```
.alt1Active strong
{
        font-weight:bold ! important;
}
```

Then set your browser to use this style sheet.  In IE6 this is under Internet Options >> Accessibility.  Select to format using your style sheet, and browse for the file you created.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 17, 2004)

As another item to add to your list:  is there any chance we could get rid of the blinking of the "Attention" tag?  (And anything else that blinks or animates that I haven't noriced yet.)

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 17, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Guys, talk at Russ.  I have some ideas for hacks but the first thing you'll need is a copy of the program itself and he needs to be the one give you the keys to do that download   I'd enjoy the help though.




Thanks Michael, I've emailed Russ and I'll see what he says.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

Pyske said:
			
		

> As another item to add to your list:  is there any chance we could get rid of the blinking of the "Attention" tag?  (And anything else that blinks or animates that I haven't noriced yet.)
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric




No.  That tag is reserved for moderators only though, so you won't see it unless they choose to use it.


----------



## Nifelhein (Mar 22, 2004)

> 4. Make pop-up text only appear when the words are hovered over, not the entire cell.




This is solved, thanks a lot Morris! I am using PHB, it is great too!


----------

